# [Re-Recruiting] Invasion. Gathering of Heroes (d20 Modern)



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2009)

*Rule system:* d20
*Allowed books: *I only own the d20 modern core rule book. If you want to use additional sources, you'll have to find I way I can (legally) access to said content. 
*Character creation: *Characters will be of level 6, an advanced class is highly recommended with 28 points. Wealth should be calculate like this: 15+Occupation+Windfall(if applicable)+1 for each 4 ranks in profession.

I'll like not to see submisions like: Smart 1/Strong 1/field reporter 1/Superman1/Spiderman 1. I think you get the idea =) I'll like to see simple characters, say: Strong 3/ Bodyguard 3 for example.
Background: This game will be heavy on the RP side, so if you dislike that side of games, or don't like to write a lot, step aside. An extensive background is a requirement. For extensive background I mean plenty of stuff for me to dig into and get plots, hooks, kickers, etc. I need a somewhat detailed psychological description of the characters, their goals and dreams, etc; anything you feel makes your character special.
I'll encourage you to make characters from different nationalities, you can link character backgrounds as you see fit, I encourage that. Characters don't have to be in a particular place, so start them where you wish.
Character will be above average people, going on their daily routine. They stand up as more capable on heir respective areas of expertise. 
*
Game description:*
* Invasion. Gathering of Heroes is fantasy settings that take place within an alternate reality. Although some parts of it may seem very similar to our own world, it is not the same. Some real-life celebrities and political figures exist within the setting, but they are not exact duplicates of those found in our own world, nor are they meant to be.

There are strange things happening, worldwide, that will each involve a character, or group of characters, and will link their destinies together, as they try to solve the mysteries that shroud the truth beyond these events. 
The year is 1930 of our world, the date, February 5th.


*Characters so far:*
Waller Ackermann played by Airwallkrr: a German soldier of the First World War fighting for his country and his family. 
George played by ThWatcher: a USA scientist extraordinar that bends light at his will.
Billy played by failedreality: A negotiator who has been contacted by a secret organization.
Percy Ambleton-Smythe played by ghostcat: An aristocratic British agent of the secret services.
Jasper Quicksilver played by Frozen Messiah: a mafia man, redeemed. 


Information about the World will be posted in this Thread for convenience.
Invasion, Wolrd setting for 1930


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2009)

I could really get into this. You probably already know how much I love d20 Modern since you are in my d20 Apocalypse game.  I'll think up a character concept over the next few days. I am thinking a retired German soldier from WWI.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be interested but I am moving today so really have no time at the moment.

Can I put up an Interested flag and get back in the next couple of days.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> I could really get into this. You probably already know how much I love d20 Modern since you are in my d20 Apocalypse game.  I'll think up a character concept over the next few days. I am thinking a retired German soldier from WWI.



Great, I knew you wouldn't resist the bait! Heh



ghostcat said:


> I may be interested but I am moving today so really have no time at the moment.
> 
> Can I put up an Interested flag and get back in the next couple of days.



Sure


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be interested, if i can find the time to make a PC and get a good background and whatnot put together.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not hurry, so don't rush, you have plenty of time. It will be great to have you on board Rhun!


----------



## Willette (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey i may be interested in this one, i'll try and whip up a character later today/tomorow if possible.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 17, 2009)

Posting interest...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2009)

Waiting on you guys. If you need any help, don't hesitate in asking.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

So? Anyone with at least a concept? Anything?


----------



## failedreality (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you get my PM..  ??  I'm still working on everything..  I hope this starts...


----------



## Willette (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm workin on one too. 20 yr old jewish leader of a resistance organization consisting of people who are worried about the growing strength of an antisemitic party in germany. I've got a basic background worked out and filling it in now. Will likely be Fast 2/ Charismatic 2 or 3/Advanced level 1 or 2 or something along those lines. Not quite sure yet as i'm writing the background then the char.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice concept Willette, it looks promising.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2009)

Concept / background. Needs a bit more polishing but its nearly there. Comments welcome.

[sblock="Background"]Percy is the youngest son of Peter Ambleton-Smythe, 35th Earl of Cookridge. Percy's early life was on of privilege, with nannies, prep-school, boarding school until he finally, followed in the family tradition and went to Eton school.

At Eton, Percy record was rocky to say the least. While he was invariably at the top of his class, he was alway always in trouble. The problem was Percy has a insatiable curiosity coupled with an above average sense of adventure. Thus he was forever poking his nose in places he wasn't supposed to. The crunch came in is final year when he was catch spying on the headmaster and the matron. Originally the headmaster wanted to expel Percy until he pointed out that the headmaster really didn't want his affair to become public knowledge.

Percy then moved on to ?? college Cambridge where he got a double 1st
Class honors degree in Philosophy and history. Nearly been expelled from Eton seems to of calmed him, as he sailed through Cambridge without a blemish.

While at Cambridge Percy met and fell in love with Fiona Hamillton and after they both graduated they were married. However, there was something "not quite right"" about the Hamilltons and Percy's family were all against the marriage. While not quite disowned, it was made known that Fiona was not welcome at the family home.

Following graduation, Percy was at a bit of a loose end. As a younger son, he was never going to inherit the title. However, he was independently wealthy, so did not really need to work. In the end in joined the diplomatic corps. The work did not really suit Percy but it did give him access to a lot of information he would not otherwise be able to access, so kept him interested.

Percy and Fiona were deliriously happy and were both delighted when Fiona became pregnant. Percy's joy soon turned to sorrow when Fiona died in childbirth leaving him with a bouncy baby boy.

Percy sent his son to live with his maternal grandparents while, after a  period of mourning, Percy himself transferred to the "Secret Service".[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

Love it. Just pay attention to some parts where you seem to mistype, for example:
"Nearly been expelled from Eton _seems to of calmed _him"
I'm assuming he is British? 
Also some details of his family would be good to have. 
Are you thinking on a smart or charismatic hero? Or an admixture of both?


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Could be interesting to me.  But I have a couple of questions.

1) From what you've said, I gather the technical level is PL4?

2) I didn't see it mention either way so, are any or will any of the 'Campaign Advanced Classes' be available? (Shadow Slayer, Occultist, Telepath, Battle Mind, Mage, or Acolyte)

3) I presume that the D20 Future and the D20 Apocalypse classes are not now and will not be available.  Is that correct?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

1) You can get any pre and post war(WW2) devices.
2) I'll say no to that, at least in character creation. Afterwards, as characters gain levels, such classes can be "unlocked" by IC actions, so keep that in mind for your build
3) That is correct, at least at the moment. No one knows what destiny will have prepared for our heroes!


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, if it was going to be just 1930's and 1940's tech and 'cold war' spying, I'd say I'd pass, but....

Since it appears that there might also be 'men staring at goats' and other mysterious powers being used,  I think I'd like to give it a try.

So, how weird and/or beyond normal can I make my character's background?
Can I have a character who is a shaman-in-training with no real powers yet?
Can I have a character who was/is a part of a CIA mind-powers experiments, but hasn't shown any powers yet?
Can I have a character who designs and builds things a level beyond what is normally available? (ex: If they knew how, all the tech was available in the 1930's, or before, to build laser weapons.  The batteries wouldn't last for very many shots, but it could have been done.)

Are there any weird/strange/fantastic areas of your world/universe that you might want a character to be involved in?  (Some hints could help me start a character in that direction.)

Basically, I'm looking for enough knowledge of any weird/strange/fantastic areas of your world that are available now and/or after game play is running so that I can try to come up with a character concept and background.

I'm not asking you to give away the things you want to save till in-game.  Just some pointers of directions might allow my character to eventually become something different or beyond what normal humans are capable of.

It may be that I'm not asking the right questions, but the more I know, the better I will be able to ask about and define my character concept and back ground.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2009)

_So, how weird and/or beyond normal can I make my character's background?_
As wierd as you want, until a 'wierd index' is created and we can cuatify it, heh.

Can I have a character who is a shaman-in-training with no real powers yet?
Yeah, of course, keep in mind that he won't be able to access to most advanced pieces of technology. 

_Can I have a character who was/is a part of a CIA mind-powers experiments, but hasn't shown any powers yet? _
Of course, or the KGB counterbart.

_Can I have a character who designs and builds things a level beyond what is normally available? (ex: If they knew how, all the tech was available in the 1930's, or before, to build laser weapons. The batteries wouldn't last for very many shots, but it could have been done.)_
I'll love to see a first line scientist. Also, if you have pulp heroes book, you can use the Scientist advanced class, that I have (only that class heh).

_Well, if it was going to be just 1930's and 1940's tech and 'cold war' spying, I'd say I'd pass, but...._
It is more a pulp heroes-like game. I must buy that book... =P


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

OK, I'm leaning toward Scientist or mind powers but let me think on it over the weekend.  Then I'll throw some ideas at you.

Thanks.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Love it. Just pay attention to some parts where you seem to mistype, for example:
> "Nearly been expelled from Eton _seems to of calmed _him"
> I'm assuming he is British?
> Also some details of his family would be good to have.
> Are you thinking on a smart or charismatic hero? Or an admixture of both?




Yes British Aristocracy. I'll provide his immediate family. But bear in mind that most of the aristocracy is inter-related at some level.

I was originally thinking of Smart hero but as I want to go to "Investigator", Dedicated hero is a better fit.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 22, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> _Can I have a character who designs and builds things a level beyond what is normally available? (ex: If they knew how, all the tech was available in the 1930's, or before, to build laser weapons. The batteries wouldn't last for very many shots, but it could have been done.)_
> I'll love to see a first line scientist. Also, if you have pulp heroes book, you can use the Scientist advanced class, that I have (only that class heh).




I presume you're referring to the 'Field Scientist' advanced class in the D20 Modern book.  I assume the use for a scientist in a group is to build and/or deal with 'high tech' equipment.  If there's other uses for a scientist, what might they be?  (While a scientist sounds neat, I'm not wanting to run a character that has no function in the game.)

The D20 Modern book does NOT seem to say that I can NOT craft equipment of a higher tech level than my character is adventuring in, but it doesn't say how to handle that if it's allowed.  

Say I want to build an electron microscope, (a PL5 item that's needed to do genetic manipulation), how would we handle that in game?  What wealth check, skill checks, etc would be required?

Or say I want to build jetpacks(PL6???) or a Learjet(PL5), if it's possible, what would it take?

The first 'high speed' computer was made in the 1940's using vacuum tubes.  It took up 680 square feet of floor space and cost $500,000.  If my character wanted to make a 'portable' computer, would it be possible and I assume we would NOT use the method described in the D20 Modern book on page 55 under 'Craft (electronic)'?

Have I opened a subject that's too hard to deal with or am I mis-understanding the purpose of the 'Scientist'?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2009)

I was referring to the scientist from pulp heroes, that is completely different. It has more "action" than the normal scientist. If you want I can send you the scanned pages, for you to see how's is it, or I could translate from my book here. But I think you'll love to see it yourself. 
The scientist uses gadgets of his own inversion, to create effects similar to spells. For example, a biologist scientist would have a miraculous vaxine that would heal you up instantly (emulating the Cure wounds spell) or a flask with fungi spores that cause a soporific effect (emulating the spell "sleep") and such. As a scientist you first make discoveries, that are the "potential" spells you can use. After that you have to make a prototype of that discovery, that is an artifact that has a given number of charges for that spell. 
I've attached a Scientist character I have, take a look at it. 

[sblock=Scientist PC]

```
Name: Lotka Kirdov
Smart Heroe 3 / Scientist 4
Occupation: Academic

Str: 13 +1      Level: 7        XP: 21000
Dex: 14 +2      BAB: +3         Hit points: *8+4+4+4+4+4+4= 32
Con: 14 +2     Grapple: +4     Wound points: *14
Int: 18 +4 (+1)                 Wealth bonus: *   
Wis: 10 +0      Init: +2     
Cha: 08 -1         AP: *

Defense:  19 = 10 base + 3 class + 2 dex +4 Int

Ranged: +5
Melee: +4
                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3     +2          +5
Ref:                       2     +2          +4
Will:                      6     +0          +6

Languages: Russian , English, Spanish, French, German, Latin


Feats: Personal firearms proficience, Siemple weapon proficience, Unlocked potential( Craft pharmaceutics, Knowledge(Earth and life)) 
Smart heroe Talents: Savant (Craft pharm.), Exploit weakness.
Scientist: Scientific improvisation (improvise a tool or object in the heat of the battle), Smart defense (add int bonus to AC)

Discoveries:
Lvl 0
Cure minor wounds
Light
Resistance
Daze
Virtue
Create water

Lvl 1
Change Self
Mage Armor
Sleep
Cure light wounds

Lvl 2
Spider climb
Cure moderate wounds

Inventions:
Lvl 0
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine prototipe.
Kirdov's glowworm extract
Kirdov's self improvement prototipe I
Grumak spores
Kirdov's self improvement prototipe II
Water excreting bacteria

Lvl 1
Facial morphing vaxine 
Kirdov's protective oil
Jumentrik spores
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine I

Lvl 2
Gene alteration prototipe
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine II


Skill Points: 48+13+13+12+12+11+11    Max Ranks: 10/5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Craft (Chemical)           10    +4    +1    +15
Craft (pharmaseutical)     10    +4    +3    +18
Craft (Writing)             5    +4          +9
Investigate                10    +4          +14
Knowledge (Physica science)10    +4          +14
Knowledge (Earth and life) 10    +4          +14
Listen*                     3    +0          +3
Profession                 10    +0          +10
Research                   10    +4    +1    +15
Search                     5     +4          +9
Depcipher scrpt            10    +4    +2    +16
Read/Write language        6     +4          +10
Speak Language Sapnish     1
Speak Language French      1 
Speak Language German      1
Speak Language English     1
Speak Language Latin       1





Equipment: 
 

Age: 47
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 132 lb.
Eyes: Green
Head Hair: Grey,long, untidy.
Face Hair: Dark grey mustache and a deep beard
```


[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm very interested in this sort of game and am planig to play an private investigator who has accidentaly stepped in to mildly supernatural activities in the underworld.

Do I have to make sheets for contacts or do i just have to make a backstory and apperance?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2009)

Glad to have you on board. Lets start with background and apparence, and a the main choices (class, advanced class, feats, skills, etc)


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 23, 2009)

That actually looks like a very interesting class, the type I would like to play.  

But, I don't have the Plup fiction book and I suspect I would need more than just the class description.

What is the time frame for starting this game?  I ask because it may be 2 or 3 weeks before I can get my own copy of D20 Past.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

As stated in the first post, the time is around 1930 before the WW2. We'll manage with d20 modern. If you like the scientist I can send you the scanned pages by email. Just the few pages of the class, not the entire book of course. I think there'll be no legal problems with that, it's like me showing you my book.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> As stated in the first post, the time is around 1930 before the WW2. We'll manage with d20 modern. If you like the scientist I can send you the scanned pages by email. Just the few pages of the class, not the entire book of course. I think there'll be no legal problems with that, it's like me showing you my book.




Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I was asking about when you though we would begin playing the game.

And yes, if you want to send me some info on the Scientist class, I'll gladly use it till I can get my own book.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2009)

Percy's immediate family. Relationships are relative to Percy. Trust this is clear, if not I will try another format


```
[b]Name			 Relationship	Born	Died	Notes[/b]
Cedric Ambleton-Smythe	 Grandfather	1852	1922
= Alice Bradshore*	 Grandmother	1858
  - Peter*		 Father		1880
    = Celia Farrington*	 Mother		1882
      - John*		 Brother	1902		Heir
	= Sophie Fawcet* Sister-in-Law	1905
	  - Cedric*	 Nephew		1923
	  - Bertrum*	 Nephew		1925
      - Cynthia		 Sister		1904		Air headed snob
	= Clyde		 Brother-in-Law	1901		Merchant Banker, an obnoxious clod, who Percy hates
          - Alice	 Niece		1924
          - Beatrice	 Niece		1925
          - Cedric	 Nephew		1926
          - Dorothea	 Niece		1927
          - Ernest	 Nephew		1928
          - Federick	 Nephew		1929
      - Peter				1905
        = Fiona Hamilton Wife		1905
          - James	 Son		1927		Living with Maternal Grand Parents
  - John		 Uncle		1883	1917	Killed in Great war
  - Margaret*		 Aunt		1885		Spinster, Alcoholic
  - Dorathea		 Aunt		1887
    = Edward Robinson			1882		42nd Baron of Malton
      - 4 Children

Colonel James Hamilton	 Father-in-Law	1882
= Anita Fitsherbet	 Mother-in-Law	1883
  - Fiona
```

KEY
===

- Child
= Spouse
* Resident of Cookridge Manor (Percy's ancestral home)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow ghostcat, that's clear enough! And quite useful!, thanks!


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 23, 2009)

I like the Scientist Advanced class.

I think I will go with Smart x/Scientist y

Question 1: I noticed that the Scientist table does not show the 'Bonus Feats' that other Advanced classes in other books show.  The ones that are given at 3rd, 6th, and 9th levels.  Is that as intended?  Or are the Bonus Feats mentioned elsewhere in the D20 Past manual?  Or is there something else that replaces the Bonus Feats?

Question 2: Say I take 3 levels of smart class, then a level of Scientist, then a 4th level of Smart, can I use the Bonus Feat to get one of the Scientist 'Invention Feats' like 'Simplified Invention'?  

Question 3:  There is no Wealth check given if you take the full 'x 5 day' rate for Building an Invention.  Also, the first line after the -Discoveries Made- table implies that Building an Invention can be done with no wealth being lost.  So, should I just assume that an Invention made at the 'x 5 day' rate has a wealth cost DC of 14 or less and therefore costs no wealth points if I have 15 or more in wealth?

Question 4: I'm assuming we will start at the bottom of whatever level you start us at.  If that is the case, I would not be able to build any inventions till we have adventured some ti get exp. points to spend on the inventions.  Assuming no spare exp. points when the game starts, will I be able to start with 1 or more Inventions already built?  

As far as concept; 
I'm thinking something along the lines of the son of a Texas Cattle Baron that while not entirely pampered, was given room to pursue his scientific skills.  

Or the son of a businessman who was allowed to 'tinker' in the garage.  His parents had lower-middle class income.  His father's parents were also of middle class income.  His mother's parents were well to-do but would not share their wealth because they were still mad at her for 'marrying below her class'.  Even so, the character got to spend time with both sets of his grandparents.  His father's parents tended to coddle him while his mother's would often state that he was spoiled.  The coddling grandparents had middle class income and tended to buy him toys and books and encouraged his imagination.  The other grandparents gave him little in the way of toys or money.  They did, however, aid him in his higher education by footing the bill for his university years.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

Reply1: I had the same question, and found no information regarding that on the book, so I say yes, you have those bonus feats at 3, 6, etc.

Reply2: Nop, I have to say no to that.

Reply3 and 4: You'll start the game with a given number of inventions.  Take the amount of discoveries you know for each level, subtract 1 to that number. That's the number of inventions you'll start the game with. 

Both concepts would do, although keep in mind that the scope of the discoveries the scientist make require some infrastructure. You'll start at high level, so a garage doesn't seem like a proper place to make first line discoveries. Besides, if you live in your basement, you'll not catch up most of what's happening in the world, heh.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 23, 2009)

I forgot to subscribe to this thread. I'll work out a character later tonight if that's okay.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, and I'm definitely doing Strong Hero 3/Soldier 3. He will be a very nationalistic German who was forcibly retired when the Wehrmacht was disbanded by the Treaty of Versailles after WWI. However, if you are moving up the time-scale for when Hitler comes to power and re-instates the German military, he will re-join, not because he believes in the Nazi cause, but because of his nationalism and his belief that his country was mistreated by the Treaty of Versailles.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Reply1: I had the same question, and found no information regarding that on the book, so I say yes, you have those bonus feats at 3, 6, etc.
> 
> Reply2: Nop, I have to say no to that.
> 
> ...




I still have questions about #3.  For future built inventions, what is the wealth cost DC, if any, if I take the full 'x5 days' to make the item?  I assume it would have to be less than 15 if anything is ever going to made with no loss of wealth points as implied in the Scientist write-up.  But if my wealth ever gets very low, I'll need to know what to roll against.

The rest of the questions seem to be answered fine.

In the concepts, the garage or shed tinkering time was meant to be during their youth.  Lab work after collage/university would of course have to be in a real lab, whether owned by him or by someone else.

Also, it says that inventions tend to weigh about 10 lb per discovery level.  But what do 0-level discoveries weigh?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Oh, and I'm definitely doing Strong Hero 3/Soldier 3. He will be a very nationalistic German who was forcibly retired when the Wehrmacht was disbanded by the Treaty of Versailles after WWI. However, if you are moving up the time-scale for when Hitler comes to power and re-instates the German military, he will re-join, not because he believes in the Nazi cause, but because of his nationalism and his belief that his country was mistreated by the Treaty of Versailles.




Great concept, can't wait to read the full background!



ThWatcher said:


> I still have questions about #3.  For future built inventions, what is the wealth cost DC, if any, if I take the full 'x5 days' to make the item?  I assume it would have to be less than 15 if anything is ever going to made with no loss of wealth points as implied in the Scientist write-up.  But if my wealth ever gets very low, I'll need to know what to roll against.
> 
> The rest of the questions seem to be answered fine.
> 
> ...




Yes, if you take additional days, the wealth check will lessen, but sometimes you'll not be able to take that additional time. Keep in mind that you'll need some XP to do so anyhow.

Oh, I must have misinterpreted that, sorry, _me bad english speak_! 

Hmm good question. Say 5lb? =P


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 24, 2009)

5lb sounds good to me.

And another question.  Is it possible to drop a level 1, 2, 3, etc discovery down to a level 0 for building an invention?  That is, when you're scientist level 3, you can build a level 2 invention as though you were a level 1 scientist.  The invention has a lower power than normal.  But can you take it down to a 'built at level 0'?

I would think not, but I have to ask.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

You apreciation is correct. Or that I think, I'll revise the rules to see.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2009)

I still need to do equipment. But otherwise Waller is ready to go. Also, I hope I made it clear that he is NOT a Nazi. He is a nationalist and a patriot, but he does not support anti-semitism. Much like a number of Germans at the time, he is more interested in rebuilding the German economy. He is the type of person who would be horrified if he ever knew what Hitler intended for the Jews and would work against him if he learned of it.

[sblock=Waller Ackermann]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Waller Ackermann
[B]Class:[/B] Strong Hero 3/Soldier 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Occupation:[/B] Military

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.) +1  [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 45 (3d8+3d10+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Equip Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +4    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range    Rate     Mag[/B]
unarmed                   +7     1d4+2      20x2
Luger P08 Pistol          +8     2d6        20x2       30 ft.   S        8 box
Mauser Karabiner 98K      +9     2d10+2     20x2       80 ft.   S        5 box
Knife                     +7     1d4+2      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] German, English, French, Russian

[B]Talents:[/B] Extreme Effort, Improved Extreme Effort

[B]Feats:[/B] Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Blind-Fight, Combat Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (Mauser Karabiner 98K), Weapon Specialization (Mauser Karabiner 98K)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 51       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Permanent Skills:[/B] Climb, Knowledge (tactics)
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      6    +2     +1   +9
Jump                       9    +2          +11
Knowledge (tactics)        9    +2     +1   +12
Listen                     9    +0          +9
Read/Write English
Read/Write French
Read/Write Russian
Speak English
Speak French
Speak Russian
Spot                       9    +0          +9
Swim                       9    +2          +11

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 209 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] fair
```
*Appearance:* Waller is a handsome soldier with a neat crew cut and dour demeanor. His only blemish is a slight hairlip that he tries to cover up by constantly sucking in his lips. He is always completely clean-shaven and tidy no matter what he wears, but he is most at home in his officer's uniform or army fatigues.

*Background:* Waller grew up on a family farm in the Ruhr. He never did well with parochial life and at the age of 12 he was enrolled in military school in Frankfurt. He was a lad of 16 when the Great War began, and like many other patriotic sons, he lied about his age to enlist in the German army. During the course of the war he saw heavy battle as a rifleman and light infantryman on the Russian front, eventually being given command of his own platoon and recognized for valor with the Iron Cross. In early 1917 his company was shifted to the Western Front where he participated in numerous campaigns against French, English, and American troops. However, his platoon was not accustomed to trench warfare and suffered heavy casualties. Waller himself was shot in the arm although he would later recover and go on to win another medal for merit before the war ended with the Armistice Treaty and later Treaty of Versailles.

Waller returned to his home a war hero, but the German economy was ruined by the war and the unfavorable terms of the Versailles Treaty. His family had to sell the farm and move to Heidelburg to find work in the factories. Waller's younger sister Brigita died during this time of influenza brought on by the family's poor living conditions in a multi-family apartment. Waller never took a wife because the pursuit was beyond his family's means. Waller frequently cursed the Allied countries for the burdensome reparations demanded in the Treaty of Versailles and began to get politically active. An avid anti-communist nationalist, Waller began to support German leaders who promised to end the unfair Versailles Treaty. He has never supported Hitler's anti-semitism however for there were a number of Jews on Waller's mother's side of the family.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 24, 2009)

About the Track feat, are you only going to use survival checks or are you going to swap them in town for Search checks?

Would I be able to take Urban Tracking if Track is meant for outdoor enviroments?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

airwalkrr:
Neat background, the war veteran idea is great.
I didn't stated before, but use full hp each lvl. So you'll have 66 hp. Also you noted level 1 and it's 6. Other that that the character is clean ready.

Frozen Messiah: You can't follow tracks of DC higher than 10 without the Track feat. You can follow tracks with survival checks up to DC 10, or find individual footprints with search. You can use track outdoor and indoor.


----------



## failedreality (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a concept I was playing with.  
I have never created a mutliclass so bear with me.

Cha 3/Negotiator 3

Billy is a member of IHRR (Int'l Hostage Rescue and Recovery). Senior member of the worldwide rapid response team. Responsible for many lives against terrorism, Criminals and evil.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay I fixed his hp and level. I also adjusted his skills a bit since I realized he didn't have a Profession (which is actually an important skill in d20 Modern). That brought up and important question: how do you want us to calculate our starting Wealth and starting equipment?

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Waller Ackermann
[B]Class:[/B] Strong Hero 3/Soldier 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Occupation:[/B] Military
[B]Wealth:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.) +1  [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 66 (3d8+3d10+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Equip Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +4    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range    Rate     Mag[/B]
unarmed                   +7     1d4+2      20x2
Luger P08 Pistol          +8     2d6        20x2       30 ft.   S        8 box
Mauser Karabiner 98K      +9     2d10+2     20x2       80 ft.   S        5 box
Knife                     +7     1d4+2      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] German, English, French, Russian

[B]Talents:[/B] Extreme Effort, Improved Extreme Effort

[B]Feats:[/B] Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Blind-Fight, Combat Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (Mauser Karabiner 98K), Weapon Specialization (Mauser Karabiner 98K)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 51       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Permanent Skills:[/B] Climb, Knowledge (tactics)
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      6    +2     +1   +9
Jump                       6    +2          +8
Knowledge (tactics)        3    +2     +1   +6
Listen                     9    +0          +9
Profession (farmer)        3    +0          +3
Profession (soldier)       9    +0          +9
Read/Write English
Read/Write French
Read/Write Russian
Speak English
Speak French
Speak Russian
Spot                       9    +0          +9
Swim                       6    +2          +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58    116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 209 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] fair
```
*Appearance:* Waller is a handsome soldier with a neat crew cut and dour demeanor. His only blemish is a slight hairlip that he tries to cover up by constantly sucking in his lips. He is always completely clean-shaven and tidy no matter what he wears, but he is most at home in his officer's uniform or army fatigues.

*Background:* Waller grew up on a family farm in the Ruhr. He never did well with parochial life and at the age of 12 he was enrolled in military school in Frankfurt. He was a lad of 16 when the Great War began, and like many other patriotic sons, he lied about his age to enlist in the German army. During the course of the war he saw heavy battle as a rifleman and light infantryman on the Russian front, eventually being given command of his own platoon and recognized for valor with the Iron Cross. In early 1917 his company was shifted to the Western Front where he participated in numerous campaigns against French, English, and American troops. However, his platoon was not accustomed to trench warfare and suffered heavy casualties. Waller himself was shot in the arm although he would later recover and go on to win another medal for merit before the war ended with the Armistice Treaty and later Treaty of Versailles.

Waller returned to his home a war hero, but the German economy was ruined by the war and the unfavorable terms of the Versailles Treaty. His family had to sell the farm and move to Heidelburg to find work in the factories. Waller's younger sister Brigita died during this time of influenza brought on by the family's poor living conditions in a multi-family apartment. Waller never took a wife because the pursuit was beyond his family's means. Waller frequently cursed the Allied countries for the burdensome reparations demanded in the Treaty of Versailles and began to get politically active. An avid anti-communist nationalist, Waller began to support German leaders who promised to end the unfair Versailles Treaty. He has never supported Hitler's anti-semitism however for there were a number of Jews on Waller's mother's side of the family.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

My character's not complete yet but here's a second draft.


[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Name:[/B] George Wilkinson
[B]Class:[/B] Smart/Scientist 3/3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Occupation:[/B] Technicial (+1 Craft Electronic, +1 Knowledge Technology, +1 Research, +3 Wealth)

Player Suusan
Speaks in: [COLOR=Blue]BLUE[/COLOR]
Thinks in: [COLOR=Red]RED[/COLOR]
Rolls As/At: [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/] GeorgeWilkinson [/URL] / invisiblecastle.com


[B]Str:[/B] 11    ( 3p.)            [B]Level:[/B] 3/3      [B]XP:[/B] 21000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10    ( 2p.)            [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 36 (3d6+3d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10    ( 2p.)            [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)[+1 Lvl 4]  [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)            [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10    ( 2p.)            [B]ActionPts:[/B] xx   [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Class  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defence:[/B]            10     +2    +0    +X    +X    +X    +X   (+4)   12(16 with Solidified Light Armor)
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +0          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +2          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
S&W M29, .44 Mag revolver, +2       2d8,       20


[B]Languages:[/B] English, American Accent.

[B]Talents:[/B] 
Smart Talents
-Savant Craft (Electronic) +3[Class Level]
-Savant Craft (Mechanical) +3[Class Level]

Scientist Talents
-Scientific Improvication

[B]Discoveries Made:[/B] 
Lvl  0  1  2  3  4  5
 3   6  3  1

lvl-0: 6
  Create Water
  Cure Minor Wounds:
  Daze: Light in the certain frequencies and patterns can daze people and animals.
  Mage Hand
  Message
  Prestidigitation

lvl-1: 3
  Comprehend Languages
  Mage Armor
  Power Device

lvl-2: 1
  Invisibility



[B]Feats:[/B] 
[B]Lvl How   Feat Name[/B]
0   Free -Simple Weapon Proficiency
1st 1st  -Windfall
1st 2nd  -Educated: +2 Know. (Current Events), +2 Know. (History)
2nd Bonus-Builder: +2 Craft (Electronic), +2 Craft (Mechanical)
3rd 3rd  -Personal Firearms Proficiency
6th Bonus-Miniature Invention
6th 4th  -Improvised Invention




[B]Skill Points:[/B] (4x12+2x12+3x11=105)       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4
[B]Skill Name          Key   Skill Ability Ranks   Misc[/B]
[B]                  Ability  Mod    Mod           Mod.[/B]
Balance             Dex*    0 =   +0        
Bluff               Cha     0 =   +0        
Climb               Str*    0 =   +0        
Computer Use        Int     4 =   +4    ?
Concentration       Con     0 =   +0        
Craft (Chemical)    Int     8 =   +4    +4
Craft (Electronic)  Int    19 =   +4    +9   +3[savant]+2[Builder]+1[Technician]
Craft (Mechanical)  Int    18 =   +4    +9   +3[savant]+2[Builder]  
Craft (Structural)  Int     4 =   +4    +0 
Craft (Visual Art)  Int     4 =   +4        
Craft (Writing)     Int     4 =   +4        
Decipher Script     Int    10 =   +4    +6
Demolitions         Int     7 =   +4    +3
Diplomacy           Cha     0 =   +0        
Disable Device      Int    10 =   +4    +6
Disguise            Cha     0 =   +0        
Drive               Dex*    0 =   +0    +0
Escape Artist       Dex*    0 =   +0        
Forgery             Int     4 =   +4        
Gamble              Wis     2 =   +2       
Gather Information  Cha     0 =   +0        
Hide                Dex*    0 =   +0        
Intimidate          Cha     0 =   +0        
Jump                Str*    0 =   +0        
Know. (ArcaneLore)  Int    12 =   +4    +6
Know.Current Events Int     7 =   +4    +1   +2[Educated]
Know. (History)     Int     7 =   +4    +1   +2[Educated]
Know. (physical)    Int    13 =   +4    +9   
Know. (technology)  Int    14 =   +4    +9   +1[Technician]
Listen              Wis     2 =   +2        
Move Silently       Dex*    0 =   +0        
Navigate            Int     9 =   +4    +5
Perform (Act)       Cha     0 =   +0        
Perform (Dance)     Cha     0 =   +0        
Perform (Keyboards) Cha     0 =   +0        
Perform (Percussion)Cha     0 =   +0        
Perform (Sing)      Cha     0 =   +0        
Perform (Standup)   Cha     0 =   +0        
Perform (String     Cha     0 =   +0        
         Inst )
Perform (Wind       Cha     0 =   +0        
         Inst )
Pilot               Dex*    5 =   +0    +5
Profession          Wis    12 =   +2    +9   +1[Windfall]
Repair              Int    11 =   +4    +7   
Research            Int    14 =   +4    +9   +1[Technician]
Ride                Dex     0 =   +0        
Search              Int    11 =   +4    +7
Sense Motive        Wis     2 =   +2        
Spot                Wis     2 =   +2       
Survival            Wis     2 =   +2       
Swim                Str**   0 =   +0        
Treat Injury        Wis     2 =   +2    +0

* = check penalty for wearing armor


[B]Wealth rolls and spending[/B] (2d4 +)
(15+Occupation bonus+windfall feat +1 per 4 ranks in profession)
(15      +3              +3        +2(for 9 ranks))          = 23


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
S&W M29, (.44 Mag revolver), damage 2d8, crit. 20, Ballistic, Range Inc 30 ft., Single Shot, 6-cyl, Size Med., 3 lb., purchase 15(cost 1), Lic (+1)
15 rounds left

Ammo, .44 (50 rounds) (purchase DC 5) 1 lb.

Backpack, 3 lb DC 10
Sleeping Bag, 4 lb DC 9
Compass, 0.5 lb
Flashlight (with batteries) 1 lb.
Canteen, Water, 1 qt., 2 lb  
Multipurpose Tool, .5 lb. purchase 9
Tent, Pup, 4 lb.

Trail Rations, 5 days, 5 lb.     24

[b]Wearing:[/b]
Leather jacket, Impromptu, Equip. Bonus +1, NonProf. Bonus +1, Max. Dex. Bonus +8, Armor Penalty –0, Speed 30, 4 lb., purchase DC 10(cost 1), No Restrictions
Holster, Hip, 1 lb
Driver's License
Shirt
Jeans
Socks
Boots, hiking, 2 lb.      31

Toolkit, Electrical, 12 lb.  (May or may not be taken on any given trip.)
Toolkit, Mechanical, 22 lb.  (May or may not be taken on any given trip.)

[B]lvl-0 Inventions:[/B]
  [B]Wilkinson's Moister Condensing Beam: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Held, both hands) 5 lb.  Up to 6 gallons are condensed at the beam's terminous, up to 40 feet range.
  [B]Wilkinson's Dermal Regenerating Ray: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Worn on hand and upper arm) 5 lb.  Looses effectiveness with distance(touch); Heals minor wounds(1 HP per attack action)
  [B]Wilkinson's Trackor Beam: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Worn on hand and upper arm) 5 lb.  Once the force manipulation field is established(1 attack action) around an unattended object(up to 5 lb.), it can be used to move the object up to 15 feet per move action in any direction.  The range is limited to 40 feet.
  [B]Wilkinson's Auditory Canal Tuner Cap: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Worn on head and ears) 5 lb.  The tuner can be tuned to the auditory canals of up to 3 other people withing a 130 foot radius.  Once tuned, the private communication can be maintained for up to 30 minutes before the resetting and retuning is required.
  [B]Wilkinson's Electromagnetical Molecular Stimulator: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Worn on hand and upper arm) 5 lb.  Once the capacitors are charged, the unit will run for up to 1 hour and has a stimulation range of 10 feet.  The unit can slowly lift 1 pound of material. It can color, clean, or soil items in a 1-foot cube each round. They can chill, warm, or flavor 1 pound of nonliving material. The effects cannot deal damage or affect the concentration of spellcasters. The unit can create small objects, but they look crude and artificial. The materials created by the unit are extremely fragile, and they cannot be used as tools, weapons, or crafting components. The items last only 1 hour.  Some effects, like color, chill, warm, flavor, etc., last one hour.  Others are permanent till effected again, like something cleaned can remain clear till it is made dirty again.

[B]lvl-1 Inventions:[/B]
  [B]Wilkinson's Solidified Light Armor: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Held, both hands) 10 lb.  This unit applies a web of invisible, solidified light around the target creature and it's possessions.  The web last for 3 hours and gives the creature and anything it carries a +4 equipment bonus to defense.
  [B]Wilkinson's Language Comprehension Stimulator: [Charges Remaining: 50][/B](Worn like goggles) 10 lb.  This unit stimulates the language comprehention centers of the brain.  The person stimulated must touch the speaker or the text to shift the stimulation phases so the speaker or the text can be understood.  Once phase shifted, the person can understand the spoken or written language as it is spoken by the speaker or read by the stimulated person.  The initial tuning is so complex that the inventor can only tune it to him/her self. (A simplified unit would be self tuning and usable by anyone.)

[B]lvl-2 Inventions:[/B]
  None.

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 76 lb ( 110 lb. if toolkits are included.)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38    76   115   230   575

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 156 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```

*Appearance:* George is of average appearance and medium build.  


*Background:* 
George Wilkinson is the son of a businessman who had a lower-middle class income.  He was allowed to 'tinker' in the garage in his youth. His father's parents were also of middle class income. His mother's parents were well to-do but would not share their wealth because they were still mad at their daughter for 'marrying below her class'. Even so, the George got to spend time with both sets of his grandparents. His father's parents tended to coddle him while his mother's would often state that he was spoiled. The coddling grandparents had middle class income and tended to buy him toys and books and encouraged his imagination. The other grandparents gave him little in the way of toys or money. They did, however, aid him in his higher education by footing the bill for his university years.

Early in his adventures in science, George discovered a fasination for light and its abilities and uses.  As a result, many of his discoveries and inventions are based in part or whole on the manipulation of light.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

Calculate your wealth as: 5+Occupation bonus+windfall feat (if you have it)+1 for each 4 ranks in profession (if you have 1 rank, you have a +1, but until you have an 8, you add +1). 
Mainly choose whatever you feel your character would have to possess as a matter of fact: For example, your character will have his weapons, regardless of their price and his Wealth. But if he wants more weapons or more ammo, he'll have to afford them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

ThWatcher: I loved the inventions names and descriptions, really great inventions.
Minor Notes: AC: Misc AC bonus should be +0
You should list discoveries at class features. 
Why did you spend two feats in windfall? Not that it's wrong or something, just wondering... you could have taken something better.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> airwalkrr:
> Frozen Messiah: You can't follow tracks of DC higher than 10 without the Track feat. You can follow tracks with survival checks up to DC 10, or find individual footprints with search. You can use track outdoor and indoor.




Thanks, this now means that track becomes a lot less attractive to the character build but all that means is that he will have to take a little bit more time in deep thought with a glass of sheri and his pipe. I'm making the assumption that there will be a greater focus on intruigue rather than combat, am I right to assume such?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, but try not to die in the first one! As it will be much RP plot, there will be combat.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> ThWatcher: I loved the inventions names and descriptions, really great inventions.



Thanks.



Voda Vosa said:


> Minor Notes: AC: Misc AC bonus should be +0



Sorry.  In an early version of the character, he had 'Smart Defense'.  I'll fix that.



Voda Vosa said:


> You should list discoveries at class features.



OK, I will fix it.  Also moved the inventions down to equipment.



Voda Vosa said:


> Why did you spend two feats in windfall? Not that it's wrong or something, just wondering... you could have taken something better.



I've played a D20 Modern Mage before.  The cost to make Scrolls, Tattoos, and Magic Items kept him broke most of the time.  My logic was to have as much starting wealth as possible to cover the cost for a while.  
Now, since it appears that the Scientist's entire ability to do FXs is through his inventions, he has to maintain a stock of inventions on hand to maximize his effectiveness.  Now even though each has 50 charges, each also cost 1 wealth point, possibly more if my wealth level falls below 30.  And I only gain a little over 2 wealth points per level.

But, all that isn't allowing for wealth increases from treasure, equipment, money, and/or backing obtained while adventuring.

So, I'll just ask, 'am I worrying too much over wealth levels?'


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

Additional note:
I've calculated my wealth level at game start is 13, 16 if I keep both Windfall feats.  Is that right?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

20 according to me, without windfall: 5+3 from occupation, +2 from profession=10

And yes, you are worrying too much about it.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> 20 according to me, without windfall: 5+3 from occupation, +2 from profession=10
> 
> And yes, you are worrying too much about it.




I'm sorry, but I don't understand.  
Are you saying 5 +3 +2 = 10 and then multiply the 10 by 2 to get 20 ?

Or are you saying 5 +3 +2 = 10 at first level and then another +2 for each level from 2nd level to 6th level to give another +10 and that would be a total of 20 ?

Both of those were done with NO Windfall.  So one Windfall of +3 would push it to 23 wealth, right?


----------



## failedreality (Nov 25, 2009)

Billy's background (work in progress)

[sblock=Background]

Background:
Growing up Billy had a tendency to lie.  He knew it was wrong but he enjoyed getting the information he needed and wanted.  Most of his bigger problems in High School were avoided due to this talent he had.

During the college years is where Billy's form started to take a defined shape.  As a part time job he worked for the local pawn shop.  He was the negotiator for the business to make sure they saved as much money as possible buying stolen goods from people.  Not the typical, glorious college student job but it paid the bills and Billy didn't care.  He was good at what he did.

He was very successful at the pawn shop.  The shop never made as much money or retained money like the did while Billy was working there.  During his college years and work at the pawn shop Billy became good friends with the local police force.  One of his best contacts Greg turned into a good friend and one day Greg and a couple more officers approached Billy and talked to him about joining the force and working his way up to be in hostage rescues.  Billy didn't know right away what he wanted to do but thought about the possibilities over the next few days and decided to check in to it.

Billy trained up and was accepted into the SWAT detail.  This is where his career path accelerated.  Before he knew it he was lead hostage negotiator for his force with a high success rate.  This led him from the local police force to the State police.  Billy stayed at this level for a couple more years.

One day he was approached by a team of suits to have a meeting about his abilities.  During this meeting they explained who they represented and what they did.  They knew all about Billy and his success rate and skills.  They explained that a new venture was forming and they wanted to have Billy head up this new organization. 

Billy and his family were moved to a new country, given new identities  and watched their old lives disappear in to the flames.  

A new chapter...
A new life…


IHRR:  International Hostage Rescue and Recovery
Locations: Everywhere
HQ:  Somewhere in Switzerland
IHRR Mission:  Swift action to preserve life from terrorism, enemies and threats around the world at a moments notice.


Family:
Wife:  Amanda

Daughter:  Tori


[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2009)

First  draft for Percy. Not yet complete.

[sblock="Percy Ambleton-Smythe"]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Percy iAmbleton-Smythe
[B]Class:[/B] Dedicated Hero(3)Investigator(3)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Starting Occupation:[/B] Student
 
[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 42 (3d6)+(3d6)+6
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (08p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +4    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +0    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +0    +0    +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +0    +7
  
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical	Rangei	Rate	mag[/B]
Knife                     +4     1d4        19-20/x2
Knife (Thrown)            +4     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Walther PPK (.32 autoloader)+4     2d4        20/x2 30'
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Arabic, English, German, Spanish
 
[B]Abilities:[/B] 
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness, Attentive, Defensive Martial Arts, Educated (Knowledge (Civics), Knowledge (History)), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 63       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      2    +0    +0    +2
Disable Device             2    +2    +0    +4
Forgery                    1    +2    +0    +3
Gather Information         5    +1    +0    +6
Investigate                6    +2    +2    +10
Knowledge (Civics)         4    +2    +3    +9
Knowledge (History)        5    +2    +3    +10
Listen                     7    +3    +2    +12
Read/Write Language        3    +0    +0    +3
Research                   5    +2    +0    +7
Search                     5    +2    +3    +10
Sense Motive               7    +3    +2    +12
Speak Language(German, Spanish, Arabic)3    +0    +0    +3
Spot                       6    +3    +2    +11
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
[B]Total Weight:[/B]0 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33   66   100
 
[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6' 0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 162 lbs.lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Light
```
*Appearance:* A tall, thin, Englishman. Normally dresses imaculately in a light gray, Savill Row, three piece suit; black leather shoes and a gray trillby hat. His hair is kept short with a parting on the left-hand side. 

He is softspoken with an Upper-class English accent.
*Background:* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

failedreality said:


> Billy's background (work in progress)
> 
> [sblock=Background]
> 
> ...



Great failedreality, the concept is beautiful, leaves me with a lot to work  with. 




ThWatcher said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand.
> Are you saying 5 +3 +2 = 10 and then multiply the 10 by 2 to get 20 ?
> 
> Or are you saying 5 +3 +2 = 10 at first level and then another +2 for each level from 2nd level to 6th level to give another +10 and that would be a total of 20 ?
> ...




*Sigh* I mistyped twice! Can you believe it? It's 15 not 5. I wanted characters to start with high wealth. Sorry, my mistake. 



ghostcat said:


> First  draft for Percy. Not yet complete.
> 
> [sblock="Percy Ambleton-Smythe"]
> 
> ...




Character sheet seems fine, solid. Better don't let any lose ends to this guy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

Updated First post with additional information about important NPCS and with a list of submitted characters.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 27, 2009)

I did some updating of my character.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 28, 2009)

Second draft for Percy. major changes are:

1.	Change Starting Occupation from Student to White Collar

2.	Re-arrange some skills to allow Profession

[sblock="Percy Ambleton-Smythe"]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Percy Ambleton-Smythe
[B]Class:[/B] Dedicated Hero 3/Investigator 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Starting Occupation:[/B] White Collar
[B]Wealth:[/B] 19

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 42 
(3d6)+(3d6)+6
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +4    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +0    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +0    +0    +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +0    +7

[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical	Range	Rate	mag[/B]
Knife                     +4     1d4        19-20/x2
Knife (Thrown)            +4     1d4        19-20/x2 	10'
Walther PPK 		  +4     2d4        20/x2 	30'	S	7

[b]Languages:[/b] Arabic, English, German, Spanish

[B]Abilities:[/B]

[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness, Attentive, Defensive Martial Arts, Educated 
(Knowledge (Civics), Knowledge (History)), Personal Firearms 
Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 63       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      1    +0    +0    +1
Disable Device             2    +2    +0    +4
Forgery                    1    +2    +0    +3
Gather Information         5    +1    +0    +6
Investigate                6    +2    +2    +10
Knowledge (Civics)         4    +2    +3    +9
Knowledge (History)        5    +2    +3    +10
Listen                     7    +3    +2    +12
Profession		   2    +3    +0    +5
Read/Write Language        3    +0    +0    +3
- (German, Spanish, Arabic)
Research                   5    +2    +0    +7
Search                     5    +2    +3    +10
Sense Motive               7    +3    +2    +12
Speak Language             3    +0    +0    +3
- (German, Spanish, Arabic)
Spot                       6    +3    +2    +11

[B]Equipment:[/B]
[B]Total Weight:[/B]0 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33   66   100

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6' 0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 162 lbs.lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Light
```
[sblock="Appearance"]A tall, thin, Englishman. Normally dresses imaculately in a light gray, Savill Row, three piece suit; black leather shoes and a gray trillby hat. His hair is kept short with a parting on the left-hand side.

He is softspoken with an Upper-class English accent.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
VV: Do you want the British Secret Service to be Realistic and Gritty like John Le Carré's "Smiley's People" or high-tec, glamorous and slightly fantasy, as in James Bond. The major difference in game play would be Percy's ability to requisition from Q Branch.  BTW. Percy is more of a young, upper-class George Smiley type rather than a James Bond type.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2009)

Something like the first, but more pulp, if Percy is going to be a George Smiley type. 

Also: I'll be opening a RG tomorrow, so have the final modifications to your characters done as soon as posible. 

F.Messiah , failedreality: What's about your characters? 

Rhun: Still interested?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Added Gino Raggatini, Sir Archival Long and General Rolff Strauggen to the list of famous figures of the world.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> ...Mainly choose whatever you feel your character would have to possess as a matter of fact: For example, your character will have his weapons, regardless of their price and his Wealth. But if he wants more weapons or more ammo, he'll have to afford them.




Is this implying that we choose our basic weapons and equipment and don't subtract their cost from our wealth?  

And then if we want more, we have to buy it like normal??


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeahp, you got it rigth!


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, here is a first look at my character, he is meant to be a blending of many of my favourite hitmen from movies and books.

[sblock]



```
[B]Name:[/B] Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello
```


```
[FONT=Arial][B]Class:[/B] Fast Hero 3/Infiltrator 3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Occupation:[/B] Criminal (Disguise, Forgery)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Str:[/B]  10 +0        [B]Level:[/B] 6         [B]XP:[/B] XXXX[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3        [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 64 (8d8)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Con:[/B] 10 +0        [B]Grapple:[/B] +4    [B]Action Points: 8 [/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Int:[/B]  14 +2        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'     [B]Reputation: +2 [/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 (+1)  [B]Init:[/B] +4         [B]Wealth: 11[/B][/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1        [B]ACP:[/B] +0       [/FONT][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial]            [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]      10     +X     +X     +3    +0    +X    +5     XX[/FONT][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial]                  [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Fort:[/B]                  +2       +1     X      +3[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Ref:[/B]                   +5       +3     X      +8[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Will:[/B]                  +2       +0     X      +2[/FONT][/B]
[B][B][FONT=Arial]Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Range   Critical[/FONT][/B][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Languages:[/B] English, Italian, Russian[/FONT][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Abilities:[/B] Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Sweep, Improved Implemants[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Feats: [/B]Personal Firearms Prof., Stealthy, Armor Prof. (Light), Improved Intiative, [/FONT][/B][B][FONT=Arial]Point Blank Shot, Windfall[/FONT][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Skill Points:[/B]        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/3[/FONT][/B]
[B][B][FONT=Arial]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/FONT][/B][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Diguise                   +9       +1              +10[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Escape Artist          +9       +3               +12[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Forgery                  +9       +2               +11[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Hide                       +9       +3     +2      +14[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Know(streetwise)   +5       +2               +7[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Move Silently         +9       +3     +2      +14[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Sleight of Hand      +9       +3               +12[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Spot                       +6       +0                +6[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]Profession              +4                           +4[/FONT][/B]
 
[B][B][FONT=Arial]Equipment:                 Weight[/FONT][/B][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Total Weight:[/B]lb[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial]                     [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy     Lift     Push[/B][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Max Weight:[/B]     33lb    66lb   100lb   100lb   200lb[/FONT][/B]
 
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Age:[/B] 30[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Height:[/B] 5'11"[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Weight:[/B] 180lb[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Eyes:[/B] Green[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Arial][B]Hair:[/B] None[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial][B][B]Skin: Caucasian[/B][/B][/FONT]
```
 
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 29, 2009)

Percy's almost done. I would really like him to use a Webley & Scott .32ACP Self Loading Pistol. However, its not in the equipment list.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2009)

F.Messiah: Great! Your hitman will need a background too. I like the diversity of characters you have presented to me, it gives to a more interesting gameplay.

ghostcat: I'll take a look in my d20 past manual later today, I have borrowed it yesterday. Perhaps that gun is listed there, otherwise we can come up with stats for the pistol.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 1, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> General Rolff Strauggen: Commander of the German’s Special Forces squadron, Rolff Strauggen is a stern man, with a calculator mind. Rolff has performed several special missions and he has succeeded in everyone, so he is quite a renowned character. Recently, *he has pledged loyalty to Adolf Hittler and his growing party*, although he has not declared openly that he is Nazi.




Actually, pledging loyalty to Hitler's party (the Nazi party) is exactly what it means to openly declare you are a Nazi. Maybe you just mean he has pledged loyalty to Hitler, not necessarily his party.

Also, as of 1930, the German military was still limited to 100,000 soldiers and not allowed to engage in any action other than defense due to the Versailles Treaty of 1919. So if Rolff has performed any military operations, it would have to be in WWI, unless you are altering the timeline. The Reichswehr (the German armed forces under the Weimar Republic) did not begin its secret build-up until 1933 when Hitler became Chancellor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes I meant during the WWI, and also to the man not the party.
I'll set up a RG later today, so we can round this up and start rolling.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, enough waiting! I'll start the RG  thread right away, with the compleated characters posted there I'll start the IC thread. Once the others have submitted a complete version of their characters, I'll write them in the IC thread. 
RG


----------



## failedreality (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I will start working on finishing up my char... 

Since I'm rather new I might need some pointers for a multi-level/class char.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is my character's backstory, did you say what town/city we are starting in because I never was specific in the backstory?

[sblock]
The Mortello family is one that can trace back their lineage far back in the history of Italy, this would have to do with this family always being influential in the politics of the times. Now they are still influential but in the area of illegal activity because they are one of the larger crime families in Italy. Jasper's father, Antonio Mortello, was the head of one of the operations in america.
Antonio's buisness was in knowledge, he knew about where the money flowed and had dirt on all of the big players. He also had to do with a lot of the movement of illegal goods through out the city. Antonio developed a fairly good sized area of control with his blackmail and bootlegging. During Jaspers entire life he was being taught the tricks of the trade and showed great promise in the area of the con. Jasper had the ability to mimic almost anyone, even though he is a very shy person.
He was perfect for the line of work his father needed, infiltration and information gathering.
Jasper was only allowed to participate in fairly safe proceedings but he always excelled for being 18. Jasper soon started to use this talent for his own needs. During this time Antonio was attempting to mold Jasper into the person that would be needed to run the buisness after he passed on. Jasper had no intetion of doing so but it allowed him to have higher end "jobs".
Once Antonio was getting older he began losing the grip of his area that he once had because of this Jasper became a spy who would rat out anyone who was thinking about trying to make a move for the top. Jasper became a specter that was gathering information through some personas that he had built for himself. During that time there was an air of paranoia that allowed Jaspers' father to exert his control.
Antonio died at the age of 54 due to lung cancer because of his heavy smoking habit. There was a meeting that was held to choose who would take over for Antonio. Everyone was expecting Jasper to step up but when everyone at the table looked over at him to see what he was going to do. Jasper looked at everyone and queitly said "no" then tood up from his chair and left the room. After that day he fell of of the radar and didn't come back on until three years later when he started to work with police forces to combat mobs from the inside out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

failedreality said:


> Well I will start working on finishing up my char...
> 
> Since I'm rather new I might need some pointers for a multi-level/class char.




Anything you need, feel free to ask.



Frozen Messiah said:


> Here is my character's backstory, did you say what town/city we are starting in because I never was specific in the backstory?




I did that on purpose. You can start anywhere you want, or leave that to me if you prefer so.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

FM: Nice concept, go ahead and post it in the RG.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 4, 2009)

Voda Vosa: On the RG, I added a paragraph about George's latest experiments.  I left some details blank so you could tailor it into the game, or not.  Your choice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

IC Thread is up here! I'll update with the other characters as they are posted in the RG.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 7, 2009)

I just need to do Waller's equipment, then I'll post him to the RG. Should be done within 24 hours.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

Great! I thought you had disappeared, I'm looking forward to continue on After the Blast as well. Post him as you have it, you can add the equipment later on.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 7, 2009)

No, I haven't disappeared. I just left town for a while and forgot to post that I would be away. I'll get Waller up pronto.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, Voda Vosa, I didn't say and I don't believe you indicated, what country/city is George working in right now?  

And what government is the agent from?  

It was implied that that government is George's government as well, right?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, George is in United states, and Andreson works for the USA goverment, which is George's goverment. He even voted for the now deseaced president Hoover.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 15, 2009)

I've added Waller's equipment to his character sheet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I found this, to be resembling to the gun you wanted, and as far as the book says, it has somewhat the same characteristics:
Name: Walther Model PP
Magazine: 8 box
ammunition: 7.65mm

The purchase DC is 17


----------



## failedreality (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey VV
Your PM box is full..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry lad, I've emptied it now°!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2009)

Failedreality, here's your character: You should work on fluffing him up, and he's ready to roll.

```
NAME
Charismatic 3/Negotiatior 3
Occupation: Law Enforcement.
       Bon Cost
Str 12 +1   4
Dex 14 +2   6
Con 12 +1   4
Int 10 +0   2
Wis 10 +0   2
Cha 17 +2   10

Hit Points: 7+6+4+8+7+8: 40
MDT: 12
Defense: 17 (10 base + 2 class + 2 dexterity + 3 armor)
Reputation: +3
Wealth: 15+2:18

Saves
--Fort +5 (4 base + 1 con)
--Ref +5  (3 base + 2 dex)
--Wil +5  (4 base + 1 wis)

Speed: 30ft

BAB: +3
--Ranged: +5
--Melee: +4
Initiative: +2

Browning pistol: +6 for 2d6 Ballistic 20 ft. 
Pistol whip: +4 for 1d4
Knife: +4 for 1d4 (19-20)


Skills
--Bluff +12 (9 ranks, +3 cha)
--Diplomacy +15 (9 ranks, +3 cha, +2 feat, +1 occupation)
--Persuade +12 (9 ranks, +3 cha)
--Profession +4 (4 rank, 0 wis)
--Gather information +14 (9 ranks, +3 cha, +2 feat)
--Knowledge (streetwise) +5 (5 ranks, +0 int)
--Intimidate +13 (9 ranks, +3 cha, 1 occupation)
--Desguise +7 (4 ranks, +3 cha)
--Sense motive +5 (5 rank, 0 wis)
--Listen +2
--Spot +2

Languages
--English,

Feats
--Personal Firearms Proficiency (Bonus)
--Simple Weapons Proficiency (Class)
--Armor (light) proficiency (Occupation)
--Alertness
--Quickdraw
--Point Blank Shot
--Trustworthy

Char Talents
--Fast-Talk
--Coordinate

Negotiatior Talents
--Conceal motive
--React first

Equipment
--Browning High Power(9mm) pistol
--Knife
--First Aid Kit
--Chemico Body armor
```


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 21, 2009)

I just thought I should remind everyone that combat in d20 Modern is a bit more lethal than it is in D&D 3e. The main reason is because the massive damage threshold is equal to your Constitution instead of 50. Thus if you have a Constitution of 10, anytime your character takes 10 points of damage, you have to make a DC 15 Fortitude save or die.

While this might make the game seem less fun, I actually like it because not only is it a bit more realistic (guns and such being particularly deadly), but it changes the dynamic of the game and discourages combat solutions.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Is that a 'house-rule'?
I ask because that's not how it's described on page 141 of the D20 Modern book.  The book says if you fail the save, you are reduced to -1 HP.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 21, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> Is that a 'house-rule'?
> I ask because that's not how it's described on page 141 of the D20 Modern book.  The book says if you fail the save, you are reduced to -1 HP.




Oops. Yea, you're right. I might have been thinking of another system based on d20 Modern. Thanks for correcting me.

Nevertheless, it's not a good thing to fail that save. It's difficult in d20 Modern to heal someone. Not just anyone can make a Treat Injury check. You have to have a medical kit for most uses, including stabilizing a character. And that 10% chance to stabilize on one's own is not something you can rely on.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, that's the main reason most of my characters carry at least 1 first aid kit.  That way, I'm not dependent on whether or not the medic has one.  They can use mine for me.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea, but first aid kits only work once and can't be used to stabilize a dying character. Medical kits can, but are too bulky to just carry around all the time. Anyway, I didn't have my character take one because he's not really any kind of medic. Although I might eventually start carrying a first aid kit around. It depends on what kind of stuff we end up having to do.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 22, 2009)

You know, I just checked, and we don't actually have anyone trained in Treat Injury. That could be a problem...


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 22, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> You know, I just checked, and we don't actually have anyone trained in Treat Injury. That could be a problem...




While I would prefer to have a trained medic along, we won't be completely without treatment options.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 24, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Yea, but first aid kits only work once and can't be used to stabilize a dying character. Medical kits can, but are too bulky to just carry around all the time. Anyway, I didn't have my character take one because he's not really any kind of medic. Although I might eventually start carrying a first aid kit around. It depends on what kind of stuff we end up having to do.




My interpretation of the Treat Injury skill is that it can be used without a medical kit to stabilize a dying character, but there is a -4 penalty to the DC 15 check, making it a DC 19.  I get this interpretation from page 75, Treat Injury section *Special*:, 3rd paragraph, last sentence, "If you do not have the appropriate kit, you take a -4 penalty on your check."

Also, while the Medical kits are bulky, they only weigh 5 lb.

Of course, for my character(str. 11), 5 lb. is significant.  With all the other stuff I have to carry, I probably won't be carrying a med. kit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll update sometime today. Been a busy week.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 28, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> My interpretation of the Treat Injury skill is that it can be used without a medical kit to stabilize a dying character, but there is a -4 penalty to the DC 15 check, making it a DC 19.  I get this interpretation from page 75, Treat Injury section *Special*:, 3rd paragraph, last sentence, "If you do not have the appropriate kit, you take a -4 penalty on your check."
> 
> Also, while the Medical kits are bulky, they only weigh 5 lb.
> 
> Of course, for my character(str. 11), 5 lb. is significant.  With all the other stuff I have to carry, I probably won't be carrying a med. kit.




I guess it's an interpretive issue, but I see your point, and it is valid. Still, an unskilled DC 19 is hardly better than the usual 10% chance to stabilize. It's not the kind of thing you can depend on, especially if combat is going on around you.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> I guess it's an interpretive issue, but I see your point, and it is valid. Still, an unskilled DC 19 is hardly better than the usual 10% chance to stabilize. It's not the kind of thing you can depend on, especially if combat is going on around you.




True, the extra roll vs DC 19, along with the 10% chance to stabilize on your own, is still not much to depend on.

But don't worry.  As long as my character can get to your character, I won't let him die.


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 28, 2009)

Are you still recruiting?

If so I'd like to express my interest in your campaign.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

I have room for one more character yes. The creation rules for new characters are in the first page of the thread.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 29, 2009)

A thought just occured to me. Voda do you intend to have all fo the characters meet up at one point, I'm fine with how it's going right now but am just curious?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, as the title suggest, the heroes will meet eventually, I won't say when or where, as it would spoil the fun don't you think?


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 29, 2009)

I am having difficulty following what's going on with the other players. But I suppose that's just as well. It's not like my character will have met them before as it is.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

Hard in which way? Perhaps it's me who writes confusingly.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 29, 2009)

I understand where he is coming form and it's not your writing, for me at least. For me it's the fact that there are multiple character doing completely different thingswit h very different types of speech, but that's just me.


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool. I'll get started right away. Even though my computer is down I'll be able to post here. Which is something I can't do on the WotC site. Character coming soon.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea, it really has nothing to do with your writing. I know English isn't your first language, but I've never had difficulty understanding you (aside from the occasional typo). It's just that there are so many different stories going on at once. The fact that they are all in the same thread is the main barrier.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 30, 2009)

Great Felix
In the mean time, I've made some of the characters, take a look lads.

Yeah, imagine that I keep track of every story at the same time, and have to reply consistently with each one. Perhaps I have the big picture in my mind, that's why I don't get confused.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 30, 2009)

Not bad. I rather like it. A lot of people use that portrait generator at explorersunlimited.com for Rifts characters too.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 30, 2009)

I must admit that I haven't had any problems keeping the stories separate but maybe that's just me.

On a more personal note. Apologies for not posting as often as I should but RL is a bit hectic at the moment. I hope to be back on track next year


----------



## failedreality (Dec 30, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> I must admit that I haven't had any problems keeping the stories separate but maybe that's just me.
> 
> On a more personal note. Apologies for not posting as often as I should but RL is a bit hectic at the moment. I hope to be back on track next year




I can relate..  The last 2 weeks for me and the rest of this week are nuts..  But the holidays will be over soon...


----------



## failedreality (Dec 30, 2009)

VV sent you a PM..  char up in the RG...

Let me know what else I need to do.

Thanks


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 31, 2009)

failedreality, FYI the first SWAT team wasn't formed until 1967 (34 years after our campaign beginning). It was a functioning arm of the LAPD meant to deal with riot control. That's not to say that police did not have hostage negotiators however.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2009)

Airwalkrr is right, you should change it for a generic name.
I'm sorry but the new year mayhem has me hanging from the balls, so to speak. And I had a really short night to rest. heh I think I deserve it.


----------



## failedreality (Dec 31, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Airwalkrr is right, you should change it for a generic name.
> I'm sorry but the new year mayhem has me hanging from the balls, so to speak. And I had a really short night to rest. heh I think I deserve it.




I guess I got confused with the Date/Timing of this taking place.
I might have to rewrite the char.  Really the background is made for modern times.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't see why, the only reference to modern era is the SWAT team, otherwise it fits perfectly for 1930 IMO.


----------



## failedreality (Dec 31, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I don't see why, the only reference to modern era is the SWAT team, otherwise it fits perfectly for 1930 IMO.




Changed SWAT to hostage.  Looks like it will flow that way..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for the delay buddies, H U G E update coming through, with the revelation of the secrets of warehouse 4, the truth behind Long's operations, a new turn in the gunfight vs the department 7 agent, the idiscovery of Capone's papers, and the introduction of failedreality's character. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you still have room I'm still interested in joining. Thinking of making a fast into either gunslinger or daredevil advanced class. Haven't settled on a name yet but he'd be a Italian/Irish guy from New York who just happens to have an obsession with cars & motorcycles & anything that goes fast. At one point in time he was a getaway driver for the not yet famous John Dillinger. But after a very close call he decided he would stay away from that since the police shot first & asked questions later. He occasionally runs errands for the local wiseguys & has a reputation for getting the job done though not always in the fashion it was originally intended to be done in. 

I'll ge more extensive & have the character up in a few days if you still have room.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

I do. Also, I like your concept, and think It'll make an excelent explorer, an advanced class from D20 Past. I'll get you into the basics of the class later when I've access to my books. Of course, the call is yours, just making a suggestion like I did with ThWatcher's character.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 20, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> If you still have room I'm still interested in joining. Thinking of making a fast into either gunslinger or daredevil advanced class. Haven't settled on a name yet but he'd be a Italian/Irish guy from New York who just happens to have an obsession with cars & motorcycles & anything that goes fast. At one point in time he was a getaway driver for the not yet famous John Dillinger. But after a very close call he decided he would stay away from that since the police shot first & asked questions later. He occasionally runs errands for the local wiseguys & has a reputation for getting the job done though not always in the fashion it was originally intended to be done in.
> 
> I'll ge more extensive & have the character up in a few days if you still have room.




I like this idea very much and I think our characters will have a lot to talk about 

you might want to look into speed demon from the Arcana section, it's bascially the get away driver I think anybody would want


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 21, 2010)

As of right now I made him as a level four fast hero and a level two gunslinger. I have both of those books though so I'll take a look at both of those suggestions though, for some reason I thought we were limited to only classes from the core rulebook but I think that was the department 7 game. 

Oh an I figured our characters might know each other.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2010)

Sure, I'm all in for shared backgrounds.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Oh an I figured our characters might know each other.




I'm all for that, how does Jasper know you, were you part of his "Family buissness" or were you part of one of his other escapades?


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I'm goig to leave him as is and explain it in his background.  I'll post it all up tomorrow. 

As for Jasper, he'll know him through both the family business a d through his other escapades.  Simply put, I'm designing him to be that guy everyone means when they say "well...I know a guy..."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright I like that idea, what if he owes Jasper big time for something but neither ever say exactely what it is but Jasper will bring it up now and then just to get your character on board with something, sound good?


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks ThWatcher for help the help with the spoilers. 

[sblock=Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore] 
Name: Tommy Vincent Donnelly (on paper) Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore (by birth).
Played by: Felix1459
Class: Fast 4/ Gunslinger 2
Starting Occupation: Adventurer
Species: Human
Age: 23 Gender: Male Height: 5'-11" Weight: 175 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel, Hair: Black, Skin: Caucasian. 

Abilities (Bonus) [Cost]
Strength: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Dexterity: 16 (+3) [8 points +1 @ 4th level]
Constitution: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Intelligence: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Wisdom: 10 (+2) [2 points]
Charisma: 8 (-1) [0 points]

HP: 64 (4d8+2d10+12)
Defense: 20= 10+6 [class] +3 [dex] +1 [Leather Jacket]
Initiative: 7= 3 [dex] +4 [improved initiative]
Base attack bonus: 4
Speed: 30 feet
Reputation: +1
Action Points: 41

Saving throws:
Fortitude: 3= 1 [base] +2 [con]
Reflex: 7= 4 [base] +3 [dex]
Will: 3 [base] +0 [wis]

Attacks:
Melée: 6= 4 [bab] +2 [str]
Ranged: 7= 4 [bab] +3 [dex]

Weapons:
Colt M1911A1 (.45): Attack +8 Damage: 2d6 Critical: 20 Range: 30' Weight: 4 lbs. Type: Ballistic Size: Small Magazine: 14 (+1 in barrel). Pistol whip: 1d4+str. Carried in concealed carry holster under his left arm (+4 to sleight of hand).

Walther Model PP (.32): Attack: +7 Damage: 2d4 Critical: 20 Range: 30' Weight: 1 lb. Type: Ballistic Size: Small Magazine: 8 box (+1 in barrel). Pistol whip: 1d4+str. Carried in concealed carry holster in the small of his back (+4 to sleight of hand).

Thompson M1921: Attack +7 Damage: 2d8 Critical: 20 Range: 30' Weight: 10 lbs. Type: Ballistic Size: Large Magazine: 100 drum (+1 in barrel) Rifle butt: 1d6+(str x 1.5).

Knife: Attack +6 Damage: 1d4+str Critical: 19-20 Range: 10' when thrown. Weight: 1 lb. Type: Piercing Size: Tiny. Carries three knives; one in left boot, one in left rear pocket, one under right arm (next to spare magazines).

Cleaver: Attack +6 Damage: 1d6+str Critical: 19-20 Weight: 2 lbs. Type: Slashing Size: Small. Carried on left hip.

Wealth:
22-2 (Colt) -2 (Walther) -2 (Thompson)


Skills: [ranks] (any unmentioned skill is base roll + ability modifier if it can be used untrained)
Balance: 7 [+4]
Climb: 7 [+5] (starting occupation)
Demolitions: 4 [+2]
Drive: 7 [+4]
Escape Artist: 6 [+3]
Hide: 7 [+4]
Intimidate: 3 [+4]
Jump: 7 [+5] (starting occupation)
Move Silently: 7 [+4]
Profession (errand boy): 1 [+1]
Read/Write Language: 4 [+4]
Sleight of Hand: 10 [+7]
Speak Language: 4 [+4]
Spot: 5 [+5]
Tumble: 10 [+7]

Talents:Evasion, Uncanny Dodge I, Close Combat Shot, Weapon Focus (Colt M1911A1).

Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency (1st level fast), Personal Firearms Proficiency (starting occupation), Dodge (1st level free), Improved Initiative (1st level free), Mobility (2nd level fast), Defensive Martial Arts (3rd level free), Point Blank Shot (4th level fast), Combat Martial Arts (6th level free).

Languages (listed in the order he learned them): Irish, Italian, English, Spanish, Russian.

Gear: Carrying compacity Light load: up to 58 lbs. Medium load: 59-116 lbs. Heavy load: 117-175 lbs.
Colt M1911A1 4lbs.
Box magazines (x2) 1lb.
Concealed carry holster (x2) 1lb.
Walther Model PP 1lb.
Box Magazines (x2) 1lb.
Thompson M1921 10lbs. (Kept in car)
Knives (x3) 3lbs.
Cleaver 2lbs.
Leather Jacket 4lbs.
Binoculars 2lbs. (Kept on car)
Compass 0.5lb
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore was born in 1907 to Petruccio de Auditore and Mary Donnelly. He grew up on the streets of Italy, never knowing who his father was. Mary worked for a rich Italian family, the Pirrelis, and worked as a maid and nanny to their kids. He was raised as Tommy Vincent Donnelly for his safety. His childhood friend Marco and him spent the days running, jumping and climbing through the countryside.

When he was five his mom, Marco and him received tickets from a mysterious benefactor on a ship to America. They had to make a trip before thatto Southhampton, where the ship was set to depart from. The ship was the RMS Titanic. Things took a turn for the worse when the ship hit an iceberg and began to sink. Thinking fast Mary dressed the boys in their Sunday best and got them to a lifeboat where she dropped the Pirrellis' name and got the kids onto the lifeboat. She wasn't so lucky and that was the last time he ever saw his mother.

Tommy eventually ended up in the United States as a ward o the State of New York. He gave the name Tommy Vincent Donnelly since it had been the name he was raised hearing. Marco and himself, being older, were never adopted and spent their childhood running around the streets of New York. The boys started out playing tag in the streets and ended with them running errands for both wannabees and up and coming mafiosos.

It was on one of these errands that he ran into Jasper Mortello. He started running errands for the Mortello family soon after. He stole his first car at the age of ten and has been driving ever since. When he was 17 he drove for an up and coming bank robber named John Dillinger. When he drove the car it was immediately riddled with bullets. With some quick thinking and know-how they promptly escaped. John paid him by giving Tommy his 1st Tommy gun.

Knowing that bank robbing was an increasinly dangerous business Tommy and Marco decided they'd stick with running errands for the Mortello family. He soon caught the eye of one of Arturo Mortello's Leiutenants and soon began running errands exclusively for him. On one of these errands Tommy was forced to kill to save Marco after taking a bullet to the face. He found it was easy...he felt no regret...he felt...nothing. Tommy began taking riskier missions and was not afraid to take a life if needed.

When Antonio cuaght onto one of these missions, from here on known as 'the Incident' thanks to information gathered by Jasper, he was quickly relocated to Italy for his own protection.

Not wanting to stay in Italy Tommy made his way through Europe. Finding himself low on funds he took up a challenge at a bar to fight a young man for cash. He participated and was quickly defeated. Afterwards he asked the man how he was so easily defeated. The man answered by saying it was not about being stronger than your opponent, it was about disabling them as fast as possible. The man introduced himself as Imre ("Imi") Lichtenfeld (Who would go on to be credited as the creator Krav Maga). Tommy studied with him for the next couple years and then departed back to Italy.

There he visited the house where his mom had worked at when he was a child. One of the maids approached him and asked him for his name. "Vincent" he reponded. She then handed him a letter addressed to Vincenzo. He read it and found out that the letter was from his father. In it he found the reason why killing was so easy for him (and his fondness for using blades). He found out that he comes from a long line of assassins. With this knowledge he decided he had no intention of meeting his father and quickly left and returned to America.

Once back in America he headed to New York where he started working for several mafioso contacts. That was until Jasper found out he was back in town...[/sblock]

[sblock=Description
Tommy normally dresses in blue or grey suits. He wears them loose so they don't restrict his movement. He keeps his hair cropped short (often times he's mistaken for a soldier on leave) and keeps his face clean shaven. He keeps his weapons hidden and secured at all times. He tends to keep his mouth shut because when he speaks, he does it bluntly. The bullet that he took to the face left a diagonal scar line on the right side of his face starting from his upper lip and continuing to his mid cheek (this plus his bluntness equal the lowered charisma).[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 26, 2010)

In the bracketed line below, replace the 'xxx' with 'sblock'.
Replace 'buttonText' with the text you want by the button.
Replace 'Text to be hidden.' with the text you want to hide.

[xxx=buttonText] _Text to be hidden._ [/xxx]


[sblock=Text beside button] Text to be hidden till shown by clicking the button. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 26, 2010)

Great character Felix1459, I love the background, it's so detailed! Could you state where the feats come from? (Class, occupation, level, bonus etc?) Once that is done, go ahead and post it on the RG.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 26, 2010)

Done, done and posted Voda Vosa. Now to catch up on the story so far.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 26, 2010)

You'll have time until everyone posts. 
Also, everyone, sorry for the delay in the last update, lots of stuff going on lately.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 26, 2010)

@Frozen Messiah: I dig the idea that neither of them will say why he owes Jasper. He'll be the silent type that gets things done. So feel free to hold the fact that he owes you over his head. Since he was working for a man that worked directly for Arturo you can rest assured that he is familiar with the Mortello families operations. After all no one pays attention to the errand boys.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 26, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> @Frozen Messiah: I dig the idea that neither of them will say why he owes Jasper. He'll be the silent type that gets things done. So feel free to hold the fact that he owes you over his head. Since he was working for a man that worked directly for Arturo you can rest assured that he is familiar with the Mortello families operations. After all no one pays attention to the errand boys.




I think that we have a winning duo here, Jasper needs someone who can put a man down quick when he gets into trouble (as was just narrowly avoided). Now then Jasper always has extra uniforms for getting into places if you want to come along, so I think were set to paint the town red


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 26, 2010)

As long as Jasper does all the talking they should be okay.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 27, 2010)

jasper doesn't talk, he let's the disguises do the talking. You have one of his disguises so you should be fine, and if you are caught Jasper never leaves a man behind, it makes him look bad.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 28, 2010)

So does my character know that Jasper is now carrying a badge or is this a recent development which might have occurred while Tommy was overseas??


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2010)

Unless you so stated in your backgrounds as, say letters between the characters, he knows exactly nothing new from the moment he left USA.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool...thanks for that.

So Tommy has no clue that Jasper is a cop now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2010)

Still waiting for airwalkrr. I sent him a PM yesterday. If does not reply by today I'll update the others.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

Dr. George Wilkinson is a physicist and has NO skill points in Treat Injury.
Sorry if the Dr. title mislead you.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 15, 2010)

oh, I just thought that the whole curing people and stuff... well thank you for clearing that up


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

I can see where that mistake would be made when I used the device, the 'Dermal Regenerator'.  The device is just one of several 'inventions' that my 'Scientist' character has invented.  One of the better ones and most useful during the last couple of encounters.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm trying to get back into the campaigns I was involved in up until a recent family crisis. I'd like to get back into this one, however I had enough difficulty following the plot to this game as it was since most of our characters were all split up. If I were to jump back in, any chance you could give me a short synopsis of what has taken place thus far?

However, if the campaign is going to continue with the characters all doing their own thing, I think I will drop out. I wasn't really enjoying it in that format. It was just too confusing to me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I was hoping that you'll be back sometime! No, players will find each other. Most have already done so. Only Percy remains separated, and your character of course. If you are interested in continue playing this game, I'll place you in a fast forward for you to catch up with all the others, and place you near Percy, since you two are closer than the other group. As I stated when we started, this is mainly player driven, I do give hints and point in certain directions, but it's all on the players at the end. 
Tell me what you think, and we'll work something out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 18, 2010)

Well it's too hard for me to keep track of multiple storylines and then try, through meta-knowledge, to find an excuse to join up with everyone else, especially given my character's somewhat lowly economic status. So if you can fast forward Waller to a point where he has already or is about to meet Percy and then at least set us on a track to meet the other players, I can take it from there. But I just had too much difficulty keeping track of multiple storylines. My mind doesn't work that way. Intersecting timelines and such make my head hurt. It's the reason I don't like stories with time travel and alternate universes.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 18, 2010)

So I take it you don't like movies with intersecting/overlaping plot/timelines? Personally those are some of my favorites. A simple way to handle it is to not think about it and play your character and simply ignore the other posts that don't have anything to do with your character. Soon enough the characters will meet up and you can just keep track of it from there. Just a thought.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 18, 2010)

It depends on how it is done. I don't like books with lots of different plots going on that don't really have much to do with each other. Movies and TV shows are a little easier for me to keep track of because I have a good memory for faces. But I still get lost and sometimes have to re-watch parts because I failed to understand what was going on, especially when the camera switches over to a different sub-plot without any warning. This game was a lot like that when I last kept track of it. It was especially difficulty when a player posted without reminding me the name of his/her character. I need more than colored text to remind me which storyline I am supposed to be following with each new post. Anyway, for that reason, I don't watch TV unless I recorded it on DVR. In fact, I had stopped watching television altogether up until DVRs became commonplace. That way I could rewind when I needed to because I had trouble understanding what was going on. I just really have difficulty keeping track of multiple story lines. Like I said, my mind doesn't work that way.

And I tried just keeping track of my own character, but it seemed like Voda was expecting us to read what was going on with the other characters since he said the plot was character driven. To me, that suggested we were supposed to be paying attention to all the sub-plots and find an excuse to meet up. That's all well and good. I won't say that's the wrong way to do things, but it's more trouble than it is worth for me. I wasn't having fun, and if you aren't having fun playing a game, maybe that game is not for you.

I'll see what Voda says.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

I was not impling you should read and meta game things to meet each other. I didn't imply you shouldn't either. I just pose problem situations that must be dealt with, and that, depending on the curse of action taken by the character, will take said character closer/farther from the others. Waller could have trusted Larl and the other germans in the truck, and he could have skipped all the persecution and the city escape. Also a character was killed for Waller's desicion, an NPC that belive it or not, was an important link with one of the other characters. You had no way to know that, and it's intentional. 
Think it as a DVR, you can rewind as often as you want, and re-read the posts to pay attention to details. Also, it is, at least I hope it is, evindent when I want you to play along with the plot, so don't worry about stepping on my toes. I think your role playing with Waller was exceptional, and I'll like to have him back on track. Perhaps tomorrow I'll post an update including him and a resume of the events so far.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 19, 2010)

DVR's are a godsend...I was enjoying reading Wallers adventures and I'm curious to see how all our characters interact when they finally meet. Hope you stick around.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 21, 2010)

I would very much like to stick around. Waller was fun to play. I'll see what I can do to catch up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 21, 2010)

After having a look at where the game is now, I've decided there is only one way I can do this. I'll just have to pay attention to Waller's part and Waller's part only. It's too much effort to keep scrolling up and down to try to pay attention to one story at a time. Sorry, but it didn't work before and I don't think it will work now. I'll just play this like a solo campaign until I somehow meet up with the rest of the group.

Voda, whenever you post a brief recap of what has happened to Waller I'll resume playing. We could even pick up where we left off if you like. Last I remember Waller was headed into a secret passage beneath the warehouse and he was trying to communicate with someone on the other side.

On another note, I know a lot about history. I majored in History in college. I also know a lot about the world of the 1930s since it was part of my principal focus in my history studies and I read a lot about the era on my own. I realize you are trying to re-write history, and not just by making the period more fantastic. But while I understand that, it is difficult for me to bring myself completely out of the world I know, especially when there are so many similarities to an exciting and tragic period of history that I know and love. So I hope you understand if I play Waller as a historic character. It's much easier for me to put myself in a complete fantasy world with unicorns and wizards where I have no biases than it is for me to put myself in a familiar yet slightly different world and imagine how a character should react. For example, I have no conceptual basis for thinking of Hitler as anything else than pure evil incarnate and would derive no satisfaction from playing a character who was either duped by his charisma or willingly took part in his machinations. So Waller will have nothing to do with him or the Nazi party, even if coerced. Were he actually around in that period, I have no doubt that he would not have survived the many purges of the SS. He's the type of man who is willing to die for his principles. So hopefully Waller's eventual meeting with the rest of the group is not predicated on any kind of cooperation with them or acceptance of their help. I'd rather he find his own way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2010)

Great! I'll be probably writing an update tomorrow if time allows.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2010)

Posted for Waller, I'll post for the rest soon. I found myself strangled by work and the search for an appartment!


----------



## Felix1459 (May 3, 2010)

Good luck with your search.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be out of town until Monday so I won't post any updates at least until then.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to need to take a break from EN World pbp games for about a month. I'm still getting adjusted to a new job and EN World hasn't been that reliable for me lately (long load times and such). It just seems like a chore to update my games. I will return when I get used to my new schedule and pick up with the games I am running where they left off. As for games I am playing, if the GMs would kindly put my characters into some sort of stasis (or let them temporarily fade into the background) I would appreciate it. See you all soon!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

No worries I've placed Waller on shy mode.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry guys! Will update soon. Just finishing some RL stuff.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2010)

Well since I lost 2 players, and I have only 3, I'd like to add fresh blood to the game.

So, character creation rules are in the first page, make a concept, make a character and submit!


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 14, 2010)

YEAH!!! New Blood!!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you scared them off. 

No one interested in a good nice game of intrigue with d20 pulp fiction? 

Felix doesn't bite, regardless of the apparences.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, you can always invite Perrin Miller......


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, evidently no one new is interested, let's keep rolling then! I promise to update more often people, sorry for the huge delays! 

[MENTION=87072]Felix1459[/MENTION]
[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]
[MENTION=86237]ThWatcher[/MENTION]


----------

